# Clone problem



## durkinjt (Nov 4, 2012)

I just bought a 1T HD to install on my Dell E6510 i7 8 G laptop, I wanted to clone from the original drive, I used both Aconis and Aoemi, using a dvd power supply and dvd attachment, the new disk is recognized by the computer, but not in the clone programs? Any help appreciated.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

May need to partition it before software can see it


----------



## durkinjt (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If this is a brand new *RAW *drive, the drive needs to be_ Initialized_ before any Clone program will see it. With the drive attached, Go to* Disk Management*, the New Disk Wizard will start asking to Initialize it. You do not need to partition and format the drive as the Clone process with wipe the drive anyways.


----------



## durkinjt (Nov 4, 2012)

spunk.funk said:


> If this is a brand new *RAW *drive, the drive needs to be_ Initialized_ before any Clone program will see it. With the drive attached, Go to* Disk Management*, the New Disk Wizard will start asking to Initialize it. You do not need to partition and format the drive as the Clone process with wipe the drive anyways.


Thanks for the reply, I went ahead and just installed every thing, will
type this for future reference.


----------

